# Lemon Oscar??



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I was in our LFS the other day and they have a Lemon Oscar in with the Tiger Oscars.(twice the price though) Very nice looking Oscar. Does anybody know if they are dyed or just a Albino variant?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are NOT dyed. And somewhat hard to find....


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

The store here wants 29.99 for it. It is a real nice, healthy looking fish. They must be real beautiful when full grown! I was sceptical and thought they may be dyed. Even though I can't house an Oscar right now I do feel better knowing he's is naturally colored.
cool


----------



## ScoobyRacing03 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd love to see some pics of one if anyone has any.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ScoobyRacing03 said:


> I'd love to see some pics of one if anyone has any.


i second that notion


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

googled it hope these r right

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/457/lemongh1.jpg
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/ProdImag ... 0lemon.jpg
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/ProdImag ... _aduts.jpg


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The last one is the most accurate. Someone on here has one... Do a search on the C-F


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

The last photo shows how the one I saw in the LFS looked except he was about 3" and adorable!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

BUY it and ship it here! LOL


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

hmmmm. I have to get off this forum or I am going to do "the stuipid" and go buy him when I can't keep him forever. Sometimes my emotions take my brain over! :roll:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Happens all the time... so go get yourself a 75 and have at it!


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I wish....my husband already thinks I'm nuts. Maybe as we age together he might not even notice when I sneak a tank in. I'll just say "no dear, it's always been there"


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyRacing03 (Mar 1, 2009)

Malawidolphin said:


> I wish....my husband already thinks I'm nuts. Maybe as we age together he might not even notice when I sneak a tank in. I'll just say "no dear, it's always been there"


 :lol: sounds exactly what I'd do to my girlfriend... she did set a 2 tank limit didn't say how many gallons though


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol i just tricked mine by telling her she can pick out some of the compatible fish that i am going for and she doesnt care about the tanks...i started with a 10G and now have 2 75s and a 20...with more to come in time of course i can never get enough...but ya she doesnt mmind asd long as she doesnt hafta clean them lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My wife gave up a long time ago.. 21 tanks and over 2400 gallons total LOL


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

2400 gal! I guess my husband is just a hard case (stubborn). We've been married coming on 20 years but I've only been keeping fish for about 10 years or so (aside from when I was a kid). I think he foolishly thinks this is a "phase".


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> googled it hope these r right
> 
> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/457/lemongh1.jpg
> http://www.aquascapeonline.com/ProdImag ... 0lemon.jpg
> http://www.aquascapeonline.com/ProdImag ... _aduts.jpg





TheFishGuy said:


> The last one is the most accurate. Someone on here has one... Do a search on the C-F


The last one looks like a photo with camera's flash to me, flash changes the colors a bit. my oscar ( don't know its lemon or not ) looks almost the same in photos with flash :










without flash his real color is this :


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Your Oscar is too orange (to be a lemon). The lemon Oscar had no orange at all on it at all. (at least the one I saw at the LFS) Yours' is a very nice Oscar though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe most of the orange on him is the effect of color enhancing foods I use, like hikari bio-gold+ and Tetra red parrot. 
also when I got him at the size of 2" he had an intense orange that was definitely because of those harmful foods contain hormones and chemicals sellers use to paint them in a few days before they go for sale.


----------

